# your best wheel sealant?



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

What is the BEST and most DURABLE sealant you have used on your car?
i.e which one requires least maintenance?


----------



## BarryMKIV (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm trying PoorBoys Wheel Sealant at the moment and I love it! Really great stuff!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

BarryMKIV said:


> I'm trying PoorBoys Wheel Sealant at the moment and I love it! Really great stuff!


yeh me too really like it easy to apply and remove and made the flake im my wheels really come out.
Not sure about durability not had time to wash mine to see how its holding out


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Another vote for PB's here - just returned from a week's holiday in Devon so 600+ miles - can I just sprayed a light dose of Bilberry onto it and it just wiped off with very little elbow grease.

I usually top up about every 4th wash to keep the wheels well protected.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

does anyone use collinite on their wheels? ive heard thats pretty durable..


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ ditto all above. I love the PB's stuff, but find I don't need to use it THAT often as it's real durable :thumb:


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Planning to put Collinite Insulator Wax, then CG Wheel Guard on a new set of Honda alloys.

Is that the right way to go about it - ie., the Insulator, then the WheelGuard?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Was using the Poorboys up until I got the Z2 on them, just using that now.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been using PB too but haven't found it the "bee's knees" but it certainly makes them look better.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

kennethsross said:


> Planning to put Collinite Insulator Wax, then CG Wheel Guard on a new set of Honda alloys.
> 
> Is that the right way to go about it - ie., the Insulator, then the WheelGuard?


How much heat can insulator wax take? I didn't think about using it on my wheels. I also have Jetseal 109 on my wheels.


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Meguiar's No. 21 Synthetic Sealant & Mother's Mag & Aluminum Polish & they work like a charm for me.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

kennethsross said:


> Planning to put Collinite Insulator Wax, then CG Wheel Guard on a new set of Honda alloys.
> 
> Is that the right way to go about it - ie., the Insulator, then the WheelGuard?


oooh insulator wax, not heard of that before lol i was meaning the collinite 915. is the insulator was just a heat shield? heard good things about it?

seeing as ppl like the poorboys i wonder if the insulator wax would work with the poorboys?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I use sealants. Currently have 2 coats of TrackClaw topped with a coat of Z-CS.

I used to use CarLack NSC topped by a few layers of CarLack LLS and found that very durable.

I also tried PB wheel sealant for a while but it didn't last nearly as well as the CarLack. My current combination is a bit too new to comment on long term durability but it seems to be holding up pretty well just now after 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm using JetSeal 109 and it's been four months since I have sealed them, and it's still on there, making it so easy to clean them So, I'm only washing my wheels in Chemical Guys Extreme Bodywash & Wax at the moment. 


Cheers,

Ebbe J


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Jetseal 109 good :thumb:
Zcs x2 Awesome


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Any durable wax or sealant will work fine on wheels....wheel surface get less abuse from the elements than the surface of your car...If all these wheel sealants are so durable..why not use them on paint..

wheels do not get as hot as most think ..unless the car is tracked and excessive braking...some paint surfaces on hot days are hotter than wheels...

I have used Colly....Duragloss...Zaino...Klasse..on wheels and worked fine..soap and water cleanup is all thats needed...

I see no need to use a wheel sealant with a lot of more durable products out there to use...

AL


----------



## VOLVOB10M (Nov 6, 2006)

Einszett Glanz Wax works wonders, easy to apply and last ages


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ive used PB's wheel sealant. i didnt find it to be as good as i was expecting. i put three coats on. it was ok but nothing special really


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I find the good old AG SRP and a couple of coats of EGP stands up well on my polished rims. I tend to find that bodywork waxes / sealents work better than some specific wheel products.
Only my company car which covers fair mileage, I use AG alloy wheel seal. It doesn't seem to do anything to repel brake dust but cleaning is still very easy despite usual brake dust build up. The car gets cleaned weekly and covers no more than 600 miles between washes. I reapply AG alloy wheel seal after every wash - easy enough to do spray and wipe job.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

im using smartwax rimwax atm seems to be good


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Either Duragloss 501 or FK1 Hi Temp 1000p


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

currently using durable sealants and like those that are quick and easy to top up - like Opti Seal and Z-CS.

I will be trying FK1000P this winter as I've heard really good things about that as well. I think I'll also be using Prime Strong and Z-CS on one of the cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaino CS, lasts ages and the wheels are a heck of a lot easier to clean. :thumb:

Tried Poorboys, but it didn't seem to last very long and thew wheels were hard to clean even after 2 weeks.


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax gets my vote.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> oooh insulator wax, not heard of that before lol i was meaning the collinite 915. is the insulator was just a heat shield? heard good things about it?
> 
> seeing as ppl like the poorboys i wonder if the insulator wax would work with the poorboys?


Insulator wax is number 845 its desined to take heat so will work well


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

845IW 10 weeks for me, 915 12 weeks for me.

My fav is Zaino Z5 Pro with ZFX x 3 and Z-CS top ups


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Poorboys for me; Done over 800 "hot" miles in the Evo with baking brakes/Tyres/Wheels, still very easy cleaned with a little Bilberry and PW.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Wouldnt Bilberry take off the protection you've applied?


----------



## rAudiguy (Nov 3, 2007)

poorboys wheel sealent with 476 on top seems to work well for me, and I use smartwheels diluted 6-1 which cleans the wheels nicely without stripping them:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Wouldnt Bilberry take off the protection you've applied?


Shouldn't do on a really light dilution.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> currently using durable sealants and like those that are quick and easy to top up - like Opti Seal and Z-CS.
> 
> I will be trying FK1000P this winter as I've heard really good things about that as well. I think I'll also be using Prime Strong and Z-CS on one of the cars.


Interesting in FK1000P, keep me posted


----------



## blackspaven (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just put 2 coats of Jetseal 109 over SRP on a brand new set of alloys so i'll let you know how it gets on!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I've tried Collinite 915 on my wheels, and it wasn't very durable, and didn't really make the wheels any easier to clean. I've also tried Bilt Hamber Auto-balm, and that didn't work too well either.

I've currently got 3 coats of Poorboy's Wheel Sealant on the wheels, and it seems better than the Collinite 915. I wouldn't bother trying Collinite 845 Insulator wax, because at the end of the day, its a wax.

The wheels are exposed to a lot of heat from the brakes, and I don't think waxes work as well as sealants do in those conditions. So, for wheels, IMHO, its better to use a sealant of some sort.

I have 18" BMW MV2 wheels (see avatar), and for me, its a real PITA to apply any product on them, so I will be trying a WOWA (wipe on, walk away) sealant next. I've got some Opti-Seal and will give that a go when the protection needs topping up.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glare
Driven Marine sealant glaze


----------



## noyellowsponge (Sep 24, 2008)

PB's wheel sealant is a safe bet for good results.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

I used carlack 68 to clean off tar spots(actually looked very shiny after this)then applied 2 coats of CG wheel guard.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i've only seen one vote for swissvax autobahm i've never used it but am looking at adding it to my collection can anyone elso comment on this product???


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I really like it.

Just did the wheels of my 95 S-class MB and they're positively sparkling !

Definitively worth it, in my opinion.



nicp2007 said:


> i've only seen one vote for swissvax autobahm i've never used it but am looking at adding it to my collection can anyone elso comment on this product???


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks :thumb: 

looks like i'm off to make a purchase then :lol:


----------



## Matt_87 (Aug 12, 2008)

SRP then two coats of poorboys wheel sealant spot on


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one for Glare here - Professional polish. Easy to apply and makes cleaning dead easy. :thumb:


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello - noobie here - I've had 3 of my wheels off over the last couple of days and one by one got all the tar and barke dust off. I have been putting the Pb's wheel sealent on. (2 coats)

Not sure how thick on or how long it is left to cure, but been a bit dissappointed of how the wheels come clean after less than 100 miles. More experimentation in how much and how long to leave on required. Unless someone can put me right.

Martin


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mcwharam said:


> Hello - noobie here - I've had 3 of my wheels off over the last couple of days and one by one got all the tar and barke dust off. I have been putting the Pb's wheel sealent on. (2 coats)
> 
> Not sure how thick on or how long it is left to cure, but been a bit dissappointed of how the wheels come clean after less than 100 miles. More experimentation in how much and how long to leave on required. Unless someone can put me right.
> 
> Martin


Should be applied thinly and left on for at least 15 mins. Not sure if more is better.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

get some of these, better braking with the bonus of less brake dust! :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Currently testing Blackfire Wet Diamond All Metal Sealant (as its designed to withstand extreme heat, so thus should work well on rims against hot brake dust). So far, we're very impressed, and if long-term durability exceeds our current favourite product significantly (every chance it will based on current results) then we may have a new favourite!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Aussie Gold Showroom glaze - spray on, walk away
dries spot free, cures onto the surface. glossy finish
four to six coats later - no more brake dust accummulation


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Al-53 said:


> Any durable wax or sealant will work fine on wheels....wheel surface get less abuse from the elements than the surface of your car...If all these wheel sealants are so durable..why not use them on paint..
> 
> wheels do not get as hot as most think ..unless the car is tracked and excessive braking...some paint surfaces on hot days are hotter than wheels...
> 
> ...


 Valid points, but don't forget that paintwork doesn't have to put up with molten brake dust trying to etch it's way into the lacquer. I think it's the glue that bonds brake pad material together, which does the damage. I'm guessing the dedicated wheel products are formulated to help best combat that, where as the other options you mention, are not.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I’ve used:

TurtleWax Extreme: Easy on, but need to wait a short while before buffing. Not quite the protection/durability of my current CG Wheel Guard. Is much cheaper, but you get through it that much faster, so VFM works out the same. Btw, this wasn't the latest Nano-Tech Extreme TW product.

Muc-Off Wheel Silica: Exceptionally easy on/off. Again, not quite the protection/durability of CGWG. Doesn’t repel the brake dust, may even attract it, so your wheels start looking that much grubbier, that much quicker.

CG Wheel Guard: Not as easy on/off. It depends on your wheel design, but I find it easiest to apply with a paint brush, so maybe I’m putting it on a bit thick, anyway, can take 30mins before it’s ready to buff off. Best protection/durability. Expensive, but one tub will last me years.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone tried Rejex?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> What is the BEST and most DURABLE sealant you have used on your car?
> i.e which one requires least maintenance?


CG Wheel Guard, followed by PB Wheel Sealant, then the SRP/EGP combo :thumb:


----------



## blackspaven (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, just cleaned my wheels for the first time since applying Jetseal 109 and I must admit I am very impressed! I did about 400 miles in whatever time from brand new from the dealer and I had to clay them to get some tiny specks off; i've just cleaned them after doing about 1000 more miles and the dirt came off like hot butter of a knife!

I'll definately be using this stuff again!


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

JetSeal for me. Really easy to clean with shampoo than without any sealant/wax on. The dirt just slides off! It doesnt feel like its stuck on or baked on. Just needs agitating off


----------

